
'Whistleblower' in White House security clearance office gets suspended - pm24601
https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/politics/whistleblower-in-white-house-security-clearance-office-gets-suspended/ar-BBT02CL?OCID=ansmsnnews11
======
pm24601
She is short ... so her boss put the files out of reach... how grade-
school....

~~~
wahern
Par for the course: [https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/news/white-
house/trump-as...](https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/news/white-house/trump-
asked-aides-if-janet-yellen-was-too-short-to-head-the-fed)

